# Everyone is a theonomic libertarian on...



## RamistThomist (Mar 7, 2014)

Tax day. I have problems with theonomy, but given the logic behind the IRS and the creature from Jekyll Island, I nearly became a theonomist on the spot (I'm doing my taxes right now).


----------



## jandrusk (Mar 7, 2014)

For me it comes down to natural law being insufficient for our government to rule righteously. Christ is the ruler over the nations and His law implemented in the civil realm is the only thing that makes sense.


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 7, 2014)

Just remember Jacob, anything you get to keep is by grace alone:

"Deductions are a matter of grace, and Congress can, of course, disallow them as it chooses."
_Commissioner v. Sullivan_, 356 U.S. 27, 28 (1958)

See, a form of theology is at work even here: Congress is the one dispensing grace. That says something about what our culture accepts as divine authority....


----------

